# ??? about bearded hens



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

does anyone know if bearded hens activly breed?


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I dont see why not it is just a hen. This was a hen that came out Saturday with a big group of toms, jakes and other hens. The bearded hen seemed to be the boss for some reason were she went they went. Here is a little clip of her and picture.

http://youtu.be/asUWha650ig


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes according to Lovett Williams bearded hens possess all necessary parts for reproduction.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have taken 2 and both had eggs at different stages and I assume fertile. The one in the pic below walked up to my decoy and chest bumped it. As she circled the decoy she was very vocal like she was scolding it for being in her area.

Jim


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Bearded hens are absolutely normal in all ways with the exception of a little extra hair...

I shot one several years ago in the fall that had a brood of 10 poults as big as she was. They were part of a fairly large group of hens and poults, so I had no concerns about the poults' abilities to make it without their hen. 

I have no urge to shoot one in the spring, although they're legal. If I did, I could have had one Monday. They're pretty common.


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the info.I was just wondering,concerned about shooting a hen that might be sitting on a clutch of eggs.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

The biggest downfall is they are small.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I have seen plenty of them with bitties in the summer so Im going to say yes...


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

You bet. The Tom I shot this spring was with 2 hens. One of which had an 8" or so beard. I have seen her several times since I shot him. They dont seem to be all that uncommon.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

My son shot a bearded hen several years ago with eggs. Each year when he and his brothers tally up the number of birds they each kill he still counts that as two.


----------

